# Pierce bike



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is that Pierce bike I picked up last week. Have any idea what year it is? The previous owner thought it was a 1916...
The frame is totally busted, so I will either sell the bike, or try to find someone who can fix it.
Are there any catalog pictures of this bike, or other information?? More pictures can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/39956471@N06/


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2014)

Unfortunate and hopefully you didn't have a trail of tears home.
Get as much as you can for the pedals.
Chris


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, i dont care. I knew the frame was bad, but i got it anyways. Still can be a cool bike, or, parts for my schwinn b-10 frame?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2014)

*wrong thread*

can a moderator move this thread into the pre 1933 category? Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ouch! Kinda glad the seller didn't get back to me. At least you were local & didn't spend much gas. Money is probably in the pedals & the seat.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am sure I can recoup the money if I parted it out. I just hate to do that. Hey Mike, did you still want the bike?? I can deliver it to you.


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Very cool pedals!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very cool pedals!




Thanks! They are a matching pair.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> I am sure I can recoup the money if I parted it out. I just hate to do that. Hey Mike, did you still want the bike?? I can deliver it to you.




Thanks man, but I need another project like I need a hole in the head! Gotta stop buying and finish up what I already gots


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 16, 2014)

you and me both brother. haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey, planning to head down to SD for a couple days next weekend for my girl's bday . Might bring the bikes along.  Probably stay over by the Gaslamp District. We should hang or maybe even get a little ride going.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 16, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey, planning to head down to SD for a couple days next weekend for my girl's bday . Might bring the bikes along.  Probably stay over by the Gaslamp District. We should hang or maybe even get a little ride going.



bummer, I am planning on heading up to SF to see my lady for my birthday. If i am still around this weekend, I would like to hang out.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow ... great story .. very-interesting bicycle .. thank you for sharing.  Lemme know 
how to acquire one of those Schwinn BM ovals ... am serious ... no pm's ... 

hoofhearted121@yahoo.com

Thanks *volksboy57* ..........

............patric cafaro


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 16, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> Wow ... great story .. very-interesting bicycle .. thank you for sharing.  Lemme know
> how to acquire one of those Schwinn BM ovals ... am serious ... no pm's ...
> 
> hoofhearted121@yahoo.com
> ...




Thanks Patric, too bad the frame is a wreck!
also, the schwinn BM ovals are 40 shipped.
countcocoafang@yahoo.com

-Jeremiah


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeremiah,
I sent you an email about the Pierce to the countcocoa email address.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't toss the frame, bike is too cool.... maybe Tin machine can repair the frame for you, seems like he can work wonders with farmes!!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 16, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Don't toss the frame, bike is too cool.... maybe Tin machine can repair the frame for you, seems like he can work wonders with farmes!!




I am not tossing out anything  
I'm talking to a guy about a frame fix as we speak. Hopefully if it gets repaired we can get a full run down of the process in photos


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2014)

cool, that is a great bike, love the brake arm, pedals, chainwheel.... yes, please, keep us updated.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm Helping Jeremiah fix his Pierce. I'm starting a new thread in the project section to show some of the work.


----------

